# LAN-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?



## danielc1 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

ich besitze eine Connectbox von Unitymedia mit einem 400er down und 20er upload. Da aber an meinem PC nur ungefähr 1/4 davon ankommt, sprich um die 100mbit/s, möchte ich auf Lan umsteigen. Da ich jedoch in keinem Fall Löcher dafür bohren kann, wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwelche Flachkabel gibt, die durch das Fenster passen und diese Leistung (sprich 400 mbit/s) auf 25m Kabellänge vollbringen können. (z.b Cat-6 wenn ich mich nicht irre?)

Vielen Dank für die Zeit, 

mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Daniel


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*

Grundsätzlich kann das jedes geschirmte Patchkabel. Es ist nur die Frage ob du damit klar kommst ein kabel durch dein Fenster zu schmeißen sozusagen aber rein Bandbreitentechnisch kann jedes CAT6-Kabel deine Anforderungen locker erfüllem.


----------



## danielc1 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann das jedes geschirmte Patchkabel. Es ist nur die Frage ob du damit klar kommst ein kabel durch dein Fenster zu schmeißen sozusagen aber rein Bandbreitentechnisch kann jedes CAT6-Kabel deine Anforderungen locker erfüllem.



Wir haben außerhalb kleine "Schutzdächer" für Kabel, also Wettermäßig wäre das kein Problem. Nur war ich mir nicht sicher ob ein Flachkabel einfach so durch das Fenster passt ohne dass es beschädigt wird. Wäre da irgendwas was du mir wieder empfehlen könntest?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*

Alle Verlegungen die dein Kabel nicht mechanisch beschädigen sind ok. Ich kenne deine Gegebenheiten natürlich nicht aber grundsätzlich ist es nicht besonders geil weinn man ein Patchkabel durch ein geschlossenes Fenster legen will - das bisschen Spielraum das einem die Gummidichtunjg so gibt ist normalerweile doch zu eng.


----------



## mardsis (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*

Moin,

GC 8055-F44Q: RJ45 - Fensterdurchfuehrung transparent  0,51m bei reichelt elektronik

Wir haben das Teil auch im Einsatz und das funktioniert bislang ohne Probleme, der Vorteil ist, das es extra dafür gemacht ist, das Kabel nach draußen zu führen (Dicke 0,3mm). Wir haben das genutzt um eine WLAN-Brücke zu einem anderen Gebäude herzustellen (Die Geräte hängen jeweils draußen an der Fassade). Welchen Einfluss dieser kurze, ungeschirmte Teil auf die Leistung hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings müsstest du mit einem CAT.6 Kabel keine großen Probleme haben, mehr als 100MBit kommen da locker mit durch.


----------



## danielc1 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*



mardsis schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> GC 8055-F44Q: RJ45 - Fensterdurchfuehrung transparent  0,51m bei reichelt elektronik
> 
> Wir haben das Teil auch im Einsatz und das funktioniert bislang ohne Probleme, der Vorteil ist, das es extra dafür gemacht ist, das Kabel nach draußen zu führen (Dicke 0,3mm). Wir haben das genutzt um eine WLAN-Brücke zu einem anderen Gebäude herzustellen (Die Geräte hängen jeweils draußen an der Fassade). Welchen Einfluss dieser kurze, ungeschirmte Teil auf die Leistung hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings müsstest du mit einem CAT.6 Kabel keine großen Probleme haben, mehr als 100MBit kommen da locker mit durch.



Also wäre es möglich die 400 da durch zu kriegen? Habe nämlich oft gelesen dass da maximal 100mbit/s durch gehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*

400 MBit sind doch kein Thema. Mal ehrlich, ich schiebe konstante 500+ MBit mit nem WLan durch 2 Stahlbetonwände über 20 Meter. Man muss dann eben nur Hardware kaufen die sowas kann - sprich weg von dem 08/15 Fritzkram zu anständigen Sendern und Empfängern. 

Klar ist ein Kabel immer besser als Funk aber in den Gegenden über die wir hier reden (wenige Hundert MBit) ist beides gar kein Problem.


----------



## danielc1 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 400 MBit sind doch kein Thema. Mal ehrlich, ich schiebe konstante 500+ MBit mit nem WLan durch 2 Stahlbetonwände über 20 Meter. Man muss dann eben nur Hardware kaufen die sowas kann - sprich weg von dem 08/15 Fritzkram zu anständigen Sendern und Empfängern.
> 
> Klar ist ein Kabel immer besser als Funk aber in den Gegenden über die wir hier reden (wenige Hundert MBit) ist beides gar kein Problem.



Also nur zur sicherheit, wenn ich nun 2 von den Durchführungen kaufe, die oben verlinkt sind, und dazu 3 Cat-6 Kabel kaufe, kommen die 400 durch?  Bin nämlich bisschen verunsichert wegen den ganzen "Bei mir kommen da nur 100 durch", und das öfters


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Du verlegst ein CAT6-Kabel und beschädigst es. --> 0 MBit
2.) Du verlegst ein CAT6-Kabel und beschädigst es nicht --> 10 GBit/s auf maximal 55m Leitungslänge möglich.

So simpel ists.


----------



## danielc1 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.) Du verlegst ein CAT6-Kabel und beschädigst es. --> 0 MBit
> 2.) Du verlegst ein CAT6-Kabel und beschädigst es nicht --> 10 GBit/s auf maximal 55m Leitungslänge möglich.
> ...



Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe!  War nur extrem verunsichert ob diese kleinen Fensterdurchführungen nicht irgendwie die Leistung auf 100mbit/s reduzieren, da ich das so gut wie überall gelesen habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2019)

Die Paketdatenübertragung über Patchkabel ist vollständig digital. Bedeutet es gibt technisch kein "reduzieren" - entweder es funktioniert oder es funktioniert nicht (entsprechend kannste alle Quellen die von "wird langsamer" reden als Bullshit schließen ).

Das einzige was dir passieren kann bei schlechten Verbindungen ist, dass beim aushandeln der Datenrate zwischen Sender und Empfänger sich auf 100 MBit geeinigt wird weil 1000 MBit nicht stabil sind. Das liegt aber dann nicht an irgendwelchen Durchührungen, Fenstern oder sonst was sondern daran dass die Schirmung des Kabels zu billig ist. 

Dieses Aushandeln passiert immer sofort nach Verbindungsaufbau und du kannst dir das auch ansehen (oft sogar erkennbar an Farbe und Blinkfequenz der LEDs an LAN-Anschluss). 1 GBit/s ist aber absoluter Mindeststandard heutzutage - bedeutet wenn du zwei entsprechende Geräte mit einem CAT6 Kabel verbindest wird das garantiert funktionieren wenn du das Kabel nicht stark beschädigst beim verlegen.


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lan-Flachkabel durchs Fenster?*



danielc1 schrieb:


> Also nur zur sicherheit, wenn ich nun 2 von den Durchführungen kaufe, die oben verlinkt sind, und dazu 3 Cat-6 Kabel kaufe, kommen die 400 durch?


Diesen Sommer sicherlich. Wenn Du die äußeren Steckverbindungen aber nicht vernünftig isolierst/abdichtest, läuft Dir mit Pech das Regenwasser/Schmelzwasser in die Buchse und friert dann wieder


----------

